# Meet my ratgirls and ratboys!



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

*The Girls

*​*Emilie Veronica

*








*

Florence Cynder

*







*

Lorelei Ellaina

*







*

London Rose

*







*

Valdosta Summer

*







*

Amelia Star

*







*

Vera Vendetta

*








*The Boys*​*
Augustus Orion

*







*

Miles Alexander

*









None of the photos are mine, by the way. They were all taken by my lovely friend Lisa, who runs a tumblr blog that is mostly dedicated to her rats. She is a wonderful photographer! Here is her tumblr, linked specifically to all of her rat posts: http://many-splendored-rat.tumblr.com/tagged/rats
Feel free to ask any questions about the rats or the stories behind them. I would go ahead and type all that up now, but I've just written it on two other websites, too, so I'm way too tired to type it all again. But I will answer questions if you want to know anything specific! c:​


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I spy albinos 

they are all very cute


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww they are very sweet, I love your names for them! They are really original! I love them! Thanks for sharing I will check out your friends Tumblr now  Oh and is Augustus Orian a rex? Sorry Rex rats are my second favourite type of rat! So yeah thanks for uploading


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Those names are awesome! Very cute babies you've got there!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> I spy albinos
> 
> they are all very cute


Thanks! Lorelei isn't a true albino, because she's got some rusting on her fur, so she's just a pink-eyed white.  True albinos are kind of rare.



IOVERATS said:


> Aww they are very sweet, I love your names for them! They are really original! I love them! Thanks for sharing I will check out your friends Tumblr now  Oh and is Augustus Orian a rex? Sorry Rex rats are my second favourite type of rat! So yeah thanks for uploading


Thank you very much! A lot of them are named in honor or reference to other people or TV shows or whatever else. 

Gus and Miles are both either rex or velveteen. I know velveteens are really rare, but the boyrats have wavy hair and straight whiskers, which are velveteen traits. Rexes have curly hair and curly whiskers, so... I'm not sure.



jd882 said:


> Those names are awesome! Very cute babies you've got there!


Thank you! I like giving my rats "fancy" names because I think they are fancy animals who deserve very regal names.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool, I love rexes  I want to feel their fur because I've never felt a rexes fur but apparently it feels really nice .

That's a really cool way to name your rats  its really original so thanks for sharing, I'm sure it has inspired a few people on how and what to name their rats  

Good luck with them all  

Oh and have you found any cages yet? I searched but I couldn't find any suitable, it might be a good idea to buy one big cage and buy a second hand cage as an extension and make it big that way, because I doubt that there will be a cage big enough for a half a litter of rats hahaha  Its a good thing you did for those ratties, most people would have been disgusted by the mess and left them, but you did an honer able thing and helped them, you should be very proud! 

I wish you the best of luck with them all and I look forward to an update


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

Their fur is actually rougher than the regular fur of my other rats. 

The boys came with their cage, so it's all good. c:

The boys' cage:









The girls' cage:









Thank you very much for your kind words.  I'll keep updating this thread as ratty updates happen.


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

*awwww super cute...*

Love the photos...I was wondering how you get them to sit still long enough..... Ours are still very new and active so my pics were a chore to get! .

Beautiful babies..

Mother of Leo and Kozmo Cramer
8-10 week old fancy rat brothers.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Cute bunch you've got there!!!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

skottiesgerl said:


> Love the photos...I was wondering how you get them to sit still long enough..... Ours are still very new and active so my pics were a chore to get! .
> 
> Beautiful babies..
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's not that they were being still. They were all actually moving pretty quickly, but my friend who took the photos has a fantastic camera that takes perfect pictures of moving critters.



Poodlepalooza said:


> Cute bunch you've got there!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are all beauties! Those pictures are just amazing. I love the names too, I can see you put alot of thought into them. I look forward to your updates!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

Rodents=Love256 said:


> They are all beauties! Those pictures are just amazing. I love the names too, I can see you put alot of thought into them. I look forward to your updates!


Thanks!

Since I think y'all might like to know about the inspirations behind their names, I'm going to add that to the first post. c:


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

For whatever reason, it won't let me edit the first post. I'll just write them up here!

Emilie is named after singer Emilie Autumn, and Veronica is also the name of one of the girls in Emilie Autumn's "band." I used to be a huge EA fan and since her love for rats is what first introduced me to the world of pet rats, I named Emilie in her honor.

Florence is named after the band Florence + the Machine, because at the time I got Florence, F+TM was one of my favorites. Cynder is a tiny reference to the character Cinderheart from Erin Hunter's _Warriors_ series. Why did I spell it "Cynder?" I don't even remember.

Lorelei's name was a suggestion from a friend named Ellaina, so, Lorelei Ellaina!

London is named after the city I would much like to visit someday, and "Rose" is there mainly because it sounds pretty with London, but Rose is also the name of one of the main characters of my in-progress novel.

Valdosta is named after an EP album by my favorite band, Mayday Parade. Summer is from a lyric in the first Mayday Parade song I ever heard, "Kids in Love." It goes, "We were just kids in love, the summer was full of mistakes we wouldn't learn from."

Amelia is named after the character Amelia Pond from the TV show Doctor Who. Star is just a reference to the whole space/universe theme of Doctor Who.

Vera Vendetta has two names starting with V because when I got her, she had a perfect V shape on her shoulders. It was white, but all of her fur is darkening and you can't quite see it anymore. Vera is the name of a character in Agatha Christie's _And Then There Were None_, and her middle name is Vendetta because, well, you know that's an awesome name for a rat.

I had a little girlrat named Katelyn Marie. Katelyn didn't have any special meaning - it's just a name that I like - and Marie in reference to me and the girl who my best friend at the time. I'm not sure if I'm ready to explain about that name anymore because it hurts to remember how things used to be with that girl.

Augustus Orion is named after the character Augustus from John Green's _The Fault in Our Stars_. Orion, if I'm not mistaken, is the name of a star or constellation, and I thought that a starry-themed name would go well with a name inspired by _TFiOS_.

Miles Alexander is named after another of John Green's characters, Miles, from _Looking for Alaska_. Alexander doesn't have any meaning, but I think it sounds good and I couldn't think of anything better.

So there you go!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for telling us all about how you named your rats because it is very interesting! 

AMY POND!!!! I LOVE DOCTOR WHO!!! Lol, its amazing, I cried in the last episode before the Christmas special episode comes out. Rory and Amy were amazing doctors companions and I'm sure your rattie is amazing too!

I live in England and London is pretty cool, the shops are great, but it will be more of an experience for you because most of the shops you have aren't in England so if you do go, then have fun its a really cool place with some great sites to see and plenty of opportunities to shop I went with £50 and came back with loads of bags but hardly any money haha  

Anyway, thanks for sharing and I look forward to any more updates you may have  And tell your friend she is amazing at photography! My cousin has now got a few more babies she rescued recently and now has 25 rats (instead of 22 a few weeks ago) and she cannot get any good photos! She has some that she doesn't want to show me because they are really special to her and even her family and really close friends haven't seem them!

I'm rambling.... AGAIN! So thanks again and I'll watch out for any other updates  Oh and its great that you have cages  They look like they could last awhile  Good luck


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

You're welcome!

Goodness, I love Doctor Who too! Maybe a little bit too much, haha. I haven't seen any of the new season yet, and I'm not sure if I'll want to, because I'll hate to see Amy and Rory leave. Little Ratty Amelia dreams of being the Doctor's next companion.  London just sounds so fun; I'll definitely have to go someday. 

I'll tell my friend! I can tell that she really loves photography, and she has a natural talent for it. She takes those wonderful photos and acts like it's no big deal, and she sometimes thinks her photos aren't that good. I think they're fantastic! 

How in the world does your cousin manage that many rats? I thought my friend had the most I'd ever heard of, with fourteen currently. Twenty-five sounds like a handful!

I like their cages alright, but I do wish I could get a Critter Nation for them. The girls chewed out three of four corners in the plastic bottom of their cage. If you look at the photo, you'll see a shiny yellow thing in the bottom, right? That's an old road sign! My grandfather took it, cut it, and shaped it to sit in the bottom of the cage and keep them from crawling through the holes they chewed, and it also prevents them from chewing anymore of the plastic.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

It was horrible seeing Amy and Rory leave, the episode was amazing and you think they are in the clear and then... I don't want to think about it, it's really sad to think about it, you should watch the new series though because they are great but just a little upsetting .

That's the problem with people with talents. They doubt themselves which is a shame because they are great at stuff but they think that they aren't good, some people do it for compliments (I don't think your friend is doing this, but I know some people do). I'd love to see some more of your friends photography  I'm sure it's amazing!

My cousin used to have more than 25 rats, she had a rat rescue sort of thing and people would ring her up desperate for her to take these rats off their hands, she even fostered some of the rats in a rescue centre. The most rats she has ever had is *DRUM ROLL* 38!!!!
They all range in different ages and colourations. She has got ones that HATE humans and would bit and lunge but she turned them around and they make great ratties! She recently got a call from some woman who had bought three rats from a pet shop but she couldn't tame them no matter what she did so she just rung up my cousin (she got her number from a friend who is helping her with fleece liners and occasionally she gets the supplies in like food for her mix she makes herself and other stuff) and my cousin took them off her hands, they were really aggressive but my cousin turned them around  

If your interested about my cousins rats then I will PM you with all the information.  I won't be able to give you any pictures because I have none. I honestly don't know how she copes, I'll ask her and get back to you haha, she will probably say something like 'I just do' but I'll get something out of her 

Yeah, I drool over the Critter Nation but I won't ever get one *Sigh* Lol. That was really creative of your grandfather  I'm sure you will be able to get one 

Good luck with your babies


----------



## backflips4185 (Oct 6, 2012)

super sweet and very cute, every single one


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some photos from Sunday, when I had all the girls out and was introducing Vera to the six others!









Florence was very happy when she found some food.









Amelia playfully attacked Emilie, and Emi got this look on her face like "OH NO!"









Florence and Vera have had a hard time getting along. They fought terribly at first, but are now in the same cage and doing pretty well. Florence has always been the leader of the girls, so she didn't take well to a newcomer.

(All photos by my friend Lisa.)


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

They are all gorgeous! Especially Augustus!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Some day I need a rat named Donna... she was my favorite Doctor Who companion. XD


----------



## Jordanxninja (Mar 16, 2012)

You have some gorgeous little ratties


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

OH MY GOSH. Look at this picture I managed to take earlier!










Augustus, that is not good parenting.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awwww Blaze your ratties are so sweet together  I wanna take them!! Haha 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought I spied mittens lol.


----------

